# Scunthorpe Steelworks - Feb 10



## ThenewMendoza (Feb 11, 2010)

Visited with Sal.

Scunthorpe is a steel town. It's actually better than Sheffield in terms of the scale of the industry. Driving past the plant takes about 5 or ten minutes. Part of it is disused, utterly dirty, and rather fun to mooch around. There's been a steelworks in the town since the 1860s, and iron ore mines since before then. Although since the early 1980s iron ore has been imported from abroad, having a higher iron content than the native stuff.

I'm not going to go into the process or owt like that, the area we explored whilst still massive, is only a small part of a huge site. Pretty much all of the machinery has been removed leaving cavernous halls, gutted and scarred, the odd control room and gantry crane remains.

I didn't bother taking a tripod either, which was a bit daft, so everything was high iso and handheld.

Pics. 

























































M


----------



## pricejs (Feb 12, 2010)

Great photos. Until you visit these type of places, you really can't appreciate how big they are. Exellent stuff.


----------



## phill.d (Feb 12, 2010)

Ooohh nice, very nice indeed. It's good to see this one!


----------



## Black Shuck (Feb 12, 2010)

Nice work there Mendo, Cor Blast me thas a Good Un!!


----------



## TK421 (Feb 13, 2010)

Nice one you two, I have had my eye on a few sites around Scunthorpe for a while, it is undersold in what it has to offer the explorer. Great set of photos!


----------



## Coal Cutter (Feb 13, 2010)

Awesome heavy industry mate. Cracking job there, especially without a tripod. Nice work!


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 13, 2010)

What a fantastic place for a good leisurely explore. Some great heavy stuff left there...and excellent pics. Nice one!


----------



## Runner (Feb 19, 2010)

That'll be the heavy section mill then 

Great stuff!


----------



## borntobemild (Feb 20, 2010)

Brilliant - looks like a Ridley Scott film set


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Feb 20, 2010)

Cheers guys, it really is an epic place. Just made we want to go wandering off into the live bit but Sal wouldn't let me!! 

M


----------



## pinkteddyx64 (Dec 27, 2013)

*Scunthorpe Steelworks - Feb 10 - An update*

I noticed that it wasn't mentioned on the thread originally, but according to someone I know who works on the steelworks, the building this thread is about is slowly being taken to pieces, rather than rapidly being demolished due to the fact that the building, even the roofing and outer cladding is extremely heavy in asbestos containing materials, and you can imagine the sheer cost of removing even a small bit of asbestos on a much smaller scale. So TATA Steel are disposing of the building bit by bit so that it fits within their budget a bit more.


Plus, I have some old pictures somewhere of the inside of the building back when the machinery was up and running during it's hey day, which I would be glad to post links to on here if anybody is interested!


----------



## wolfism (Dec 30, 2013)

Hi, I'm sure lots of folk on this forum would be interested to see them – I certainly would be. Thanks.


----------



## krela (Dec 31, 2013)

Would love to see them.


----------

